# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΣ CHIPAKI ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΩΝ

## markisi13

ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΣΕΙΣ ΕΝΑΙ ΤΣΙΠΑΚΙ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ?ΤΙ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ?
Η ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΨΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΣΙΠΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## ok1gr

Τί τσιπάκι? Πες μας τί γράφει πάνω....

----------


## markisi13

ΕΝΝΟΩ ΤΟ CHIPAKI ΤΟΥ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ.ΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΤΕΣ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΒΑΛΑΝ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟ?ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΤΣΙΠΑΚΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΔΕΕΤΕΑ Μ ΤΟ PC ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ ΑΠ ΤΟ CHIPAKI ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΑΒΑΝΣ ΤΙΣ ΒΕΝΖΙΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΛΟΙΠΑ

----------


## moutoulos

*markisi13* θα σε παρακαλούσα να μην γράφεις με κεφαλαία, αφού βέβαια διαβάσεις και τους κανόνες.

----------


## markisi13

οκ σορρυ

----------


## ok1gr

Πες μας τί γράφει πάνω το chip άκι και θα σε πούμε....
πχ. m  16f84
ή AT1200ktl...

----------


## markisi13

δεν το εχω ανοιξει ρε παιδια για να δω τι λεει απλα ρωτησα για γενικα αν γινετε.θα κοιταξω και θα σας πω παντως αν αυτο βοηθαει.

----------


## markisi13

μεχρι στιγμης εχω βρει αυτο.μερικα απο τα χαρακηριστικα του εγκεφαλου.MARELLI 29F400 PSOP IAW 48P2 OBD2 δεν ξερω αν κατι απο αυτα ειναι και το chipaki

----------


## Danza

Αυτος ειναι ο τυπος του εγκεφαλου, για να δεις το τσιπακι πρεπει να ανοιξεις τον εγκεφαλο και να διαβασεις τον τυπο του

----------


## gsmaster

Γιατί δεν παίρνεις κάποιο διαγνωστικό? Έχει βγάλει κάποιο κιτ το ελεκτορ, και υπάρχουν κι άλλα.
Έχω ακούσει ότι μ'αυτό μπορείς να αλλάξεις τις ρυθμίσεις. Εξαρτάται βέβαια και απο το αυτοκίνητο αν το υποιστηρίζει.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Απ' ότι έχω ακούσει τα chip αυτά είναι μνήμες EPROM και περιέχουν μέσα τα δεδομένα για τα αβάνς κλπ. Μόνο που για να κάνεις edit το .bin αρχείο των μνημών αυτών χρειάζεσαι κατάλληλο λογισμικό.

----------


## Επιστήμων

Επίσης χρειάζεσαι και καμιά μηχανή καβάντζα για παν ενδεχόμενο   :Laughing:  

Συμβουλή μου είναι μη διανοηθείς να πειράξεις τον εγκέφαλο. Εκτός του ότι οι αποδόσεις 
δεν είναι και τίποτα εξωπραγματικό ( γύρω στο 8% και αν) απο την άλλη πρέπει να είσαι
πολύ καλός γνώστης της λειτουργίας της μηχανής και των σημάτων που δέχεται και επίσης 
να πειραματιστείς αρκετά πάνω σε δυναμόμετρο ή στο δρόμο. Μη νομίσεις δηλαδή ότι θα κάνεις
το αμάξι σου "πύραυλο" σε ένα απόγευμα.   :frown:  ΄

Στην ουσία αυτό που αλλάζουν σε ένα πρόγραμμα είναι ο χρόνος ψεκασμού του(των) μπεκ.
Όλα εκεί παίζουν.   :Wink:

----------


## markisi13

επειδη εχουν βαλει καποιοι φιλοι μου τετοια προγραμματα σε καποιους βελτιωτες και δουλευουν σωστα ελεγα αν με την καταλληλη συσκευη και το καταλληλο προγραμμα μπορω να δω τα δεδομενα αυτων και να τα βαλω σε ενα δικο μου.δεν μπορω να φτιαξω προγραμμα αυτοκινητου σε μια μερα.πιστευω πως ολοι ακομα και πολλοι βελτιωτες περνουν ως βαση καποια αλλλα βελτιωμενα προγραμματα αλλων εταιριων και με αυτα παιζουν πανω κατω.

----------


## Danza

Υπαρχει ενα προγραμμα που εχουν στα συνεργεια και εχει τις ρυθμισεις για ολα τα αυτοκινητα που υπαρχουν εως το 2005.. το ειχα πριν 5 μηνες αλλα χαθηκε... ετσι βλεπουν τον συχρονισμο των βαλβιδων τον ψεκασμο των μπεκ και αλλα διαφορα που μπορεις να φανταστεις και ετσι βαζουν το καταλληλο προγραμματακι... κανενας μηχανικος δεν μπορει να ξερει τι επιπτοσεις μπορει να εχει στον κινητηρα μια αλλη ''προηγμενη'' ρυθμιση του εγκεφαλου για αυτο δουλευουν παντα μεσω αυτου και αλλων προγραμματων για να ξερουν οσο γινεται πιο καλα πως θα ριθμισουν τον εγκεφαλο για να αποδοσει η μηχανη καλυτερα  :Cool:

----------


## markisi13

βρηκα αυτο το link απο ενα αλλο forum αν μπορει να βοηθησει
http://www.pctechnology.gr/vbull/vb/...read.php?t=454

----------


## stendor

φίλε μου στο χωριό μου λένε "αν δεν σε πειράζει εκείνο, μην το πειράζεις εσύ", αλλά:

Εγκέφαλος από εγκέφαλο διαφέρει. του imbreza μπορεί να προγραμματιστεί on car με laptop. του opel astra g δεν μπορεί να προγραμματιστεί καθόλου. (ο "εύκολος" τρόπος όπου με data stream κάνεις upload-download την χαρτογράφηση).

Πολλοί σύγχρονοι εγκέφαλοι(ECU) έχουν smd μνήμες όπου και η αφαίρεσή τους είναι από μόνη της μια περιπέτεια.

Όπως αναφέρθηκε προηγούμενα το κέρδος από μόνη την αλλαγή χαρτογράφησης είναι μικρό ενώ το κόστος(της ζημιάς) μπορεί να είναι πολύ μεγάλο.

Στο link μπορεί να αναφέρεται σε μονάδα ελέγχου αγορασμένη που έχει την δυνατότητα προγραμματισμού και όχι σε "μαμίσια".

Και ΝΑΙ υπάρχουν ECU(εγκέφαλοι επί το ελληνικότερον) για τα περισσότερα οχήματα, κυρίως από την Αγγλία, από οίκους βελτίωσης. λίγη αναζήτηση στο internet και βρίσκεις τα πάντα.


 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## markisi13

παιδια το chipaki λεει πανω Μ28F512
                                         -10C3
λιγο πιο κατψ λεει BP80E9927A
                                  KOREA
και απο πισω λεει PB842263
                              AFBO
αν βοηθαει πειτε μου

----------


## markisi13

τελικα δεν γνωριζει κανεις για αυτο το chip ε?
α ξεχασα εχει 32 ποδαρακια 7-7 και 9-9
τουλαχιστον υπαρχει καποιο site που μπορω να ψαξω?
ευχαριστω

----------


## cmos

Aν κοιταξεις με αυτα τα στοιχεια θα βρεις ισως τι τσιπακι ειναι αυτο. Αν ειναι καποιο ειδος μνημης τοτε ειναι το τσιπακι που θελεις αν ειναι κατι αλλο τοτε ψαξε τα υπολοιπα τσιπακια μεσα στον εγκεφαλο. Μετα πρεπει να βρεις η να αγορασεις κυκλωμα που διαβαζει και γραφει τον τυπο μνημης που εχεις. Μετα να διαβασεις το αρχειο και να αλλαξεις τις τιμες....Ποιες τιμες και που ειναι μες το αρχειο....θα σε γελασω θελει πολυ ψαξιμο. Παντως η συμβουλη μου ειναι αν θεσ ντε και καλα να κανεισ τη ματσακονια κρατα καβατζα το original τσιπακι και αγορασε ενα αλλο και παιξε με αυτο

Να ξερεις οτι αν δεν ρυθμισεις σωστα το μιγμα αερα βενζινης σε συνδυασμο με τον τυπο του μπουζι πρωτα ακους τα λεγομενα πυρακια και μετα ακους μεταλικους θορυβους απο το μπροστινο μερος του οχηματος

----------


## MHTSOS

Το τσιπάκι που έχεις είναι μια απλή Flash 512Kb (Kilobit όχι KiloByte). Μπορείς να το αντιγράψεις και να το γράψεις μετά σε ένα καινούργιο τσιπάκι. Μπορείς να φτιάξεις μία προγραμματίστρια μόνος σου. Ψάξε στο INTERNET για  Flash Memory Programmer. Θα βρείς τα σχέδια και κάποο πρόγραμμα που να κάνει την δουλεία. Μπορείς να κάνεις όμως ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΦΗ. Δεν μπορείς ούτε να δείς την χαρτογράφηση του εγκεφάλου ούτε να αλλάξεις κάποια ρύθμιση μόνος σου. Απλά το βελτιωμένο πρόγραμμα θα πρέπει να το πάρεις από ένα αμάξι ακριβώς ίδιο με το δικό σου και να έχει τις ίδιες μηχανικές βελτιώσεις με το δικό σου.

----------


## MHTSOS

Εδώ είναι και το datasheet http://www.alldatasheet.com/datashee...F512-10C1.html

----------


## markisi13

να σου πω μητσο με αυτο που παραγγειλαμε δεν θα μπορουμε να δουμε την χαρτογραφηση?

----------


## MHTSOS

Με τίποτα. Χρειάζεσαι άλλο πρόγραμμα που να φορτώνει το αρχείο που διαβάζεις από τον εγκέφαλο και να ανοίγει τους χάρτες. Δεν ξέρω κανένα τσάμπα ή σε λογική τιμή αλλά και να το έχεις ξέρεις τι να αλλάξεις στους χάρτες? ΑΝ κάνεις κανά λάθος και δώσεις φτωχό μείγμα θα σου φτύσει τα πιστόνια απο την εξάτμιση   :Shocked:

----------


## markisi13

σωστος αλλα εχω ενα τετοιο προγραμμα τσαμπα!!!!!
θα στο δωσω

----------


## MHTSOS

Αν είναι έτσι το θέλω.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Ξέρεις αν υποστηρίζει τα προγράμματα των αμαξιών μας?  Ευτυχώς που έχω ένα μοτέρ καβάτζα σε περίπτωση που σπάσω αυτό   :Cool:

----------


## markisi13

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   τα παντα υποστριζει.....προβλεπονται μεγαλες εκρηξεις  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## erasor

Ολα καλά και ωραία ακούγονται στην συζήτησή σας. Θα πρέπει να γνωρίζετε ομως επίσης πως οποιαδήποτε αλλάγή κάνετε στο binary αρχειο της Flash μνήμης θα αλλαξει και το chksum του αρχειου με αποτέλεσμα τις περισότερες φορές να μένει αναμένη η λυχνία στο ταμπλό και στην χειρότερη να μην παίρνει καν μπροστά ο κινητήρας. Συνεπώς θα πρέπει να διορθώσετε και το chksum ώστε να λειτουργεί και πάλι η ECU. Πάλι εαν δεν γνωρίζετε ποιόν χάρτη θα πειράξετε θα πρότεινα να μη πειράξετε τίποτα.

----------


## markisi13

το cheκsum ειναι ενας αριθμος που πρεπει να μενει παντα ιδιος η καμια σχεση?????

----------


## athalex

Αφού δεν ξέρεις ούτε την θεωρία ούτε πως λειτουργεί ένας κινητήρας και τι επηρεάζει ο κάθε χάρτης ,τι πας να κανείς; ο φίλος παραπάνω έχει απόλυτο δίκιο για το cheκsum . τι πας να πειράξεις όταν δεν ξέρεις τι είναι αυτό που είναι πολύ σημαντικό για τον επεξεργαστή του εγκεφάλου ; τι νομίζεις ότι είναι windows XP που θα σου βγάλει μήνυμα λάθους και θα σου πει έκανες λάθος.

----------


## MHTSOS

To checksum το υπολογίζει το πρόγραμμα και το ξαναγράφει στο αρχείο. Οπότε δεν έχουμε τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Το λαμπάκι "Check Engine" ανάβει λόγο υπερβολικών καυσαερίων αφού τα περισότερα προγράμματα δίνουν πολύ πιο πλούσιο μείγμα. Ούτε λόγος για κάρτα καυσαερίων  :Confused:  . Αυτό το ξέρω σίγουρα για τα δικά μας αμάξια που έχω ασχοληθεί. Peugeot Rallye και Saxo VTS. Βέβαια είναι ανάλογα και το πόσο επιθετικό είναι το πρόγραμμα. Όσο για τους χάρτες τα δικά μας έχουν 4. 2 για νορμάλ λειτουργία και 2 για λειτουργία σε Safe Mode όταν ειπάρχει μηχανική βλάβη. Από τους 2  ο ένας είναι για το αβάνς (χρονισμός ανάφλεξης) και  ο άλλος για την βενζίνη (αναλογία μείγματος αέρα-βενζίνης ή αλλιώς λόγος "λ"). Εξαίρεση αποτελούν τα τελευταία Rallye και VTS που έχουν τον τρίφυσο εγκέφαλο ο οποίος έχει 8 χάρτες και εκεί κανένας δεν βάζει χέρι. Όσο για το να βάλω χέρι εγώ  στο δικό μου αμάξι, μπορεί απλά να θέλω να αυξήσω τις βενζίνες στις υψηλές στροφές. Τι κερδίζω? 1ον Προστασία του κινητήρα. Η παραπάνω βενζίνη αποροφά θερμότητα από τον θάλαμο καύσης ψύχοντας έτσι τα πιστόνια και της βαλβίδες.Ακόμα το πιο πλούσιο μείγμα όταν καίγεται παράγει μικρότερα ποσά θερμότητας. 2ον Εντυπωσιακές φλόγες από την εξάτμιση στο άφημα του γκαζιού. Η άκαυστη βενζίνη συσωρεύεται στην εξάτμιση και καίγεται μόλις αφήσεις το γκάζι.  Τι χάνω? Πολλά (πάρα πολλά) καυσαέρια. Ξεχάστε την κάρτα καυσαερίων και το ΚΤΕΟ (για όσο καιρό φοράτε πρόγραμμα). Μικρή μείωση στην ισχύ. Το πολύ πλούσιο μείγμα παράγει μικρότερη ισχύ. ο καταλύτης καταστρέφεται πολύ γρήγορα. Αυξημένη κατανάλωση όταν πηγαίνεις με τέρμα γκάζι. Πολύ απλά δεν σημαίνει οτι αφού πείραξα τον κινητήρα αυτός αμέσως θα σπάσει. Σίγουρα σπάνε αλλά κυρίως λόγο οδηγού. Εγώ μπορεί να σου έβαλα πρόγραμμα με τον κόφτη στις 8000rpm. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι εσύ μπορείς να πάς Αθήνα-Χαλκίδα με το στροφόμετρο κολημένο στις 8000. Όταν βλέπεις θερμοκρασία λαδιού στους 180C απλά αφήνεις το γκάζι. Συνήθως ο οδηγός σπάει το αμάξι και όχι το πρόγραμμα. Ακόμα και την μεγαλύτερη βλακεία να κάνω στο πρόγραμμα π.χ. να δώσω 0 μοίρες αβάνς στις 6000 στροφές μόλις το δει ο εγκέφαλος θα μπει σε Safe Mode και θα αλλάξει χάρτη.

----------


## erasor

Το πληρέστερο προγραμμα που εχω δει είναι το WINOLS αλλα σε Demo εκδοση. Με ποιό εσεις θα κάνετε αλλαγές;

----------


## markisi13

για αυτο ρωταω ρε φιλε για να μαθω......να που ο μητσος κατι μας εξηγησε...εσυ τα ξερεις ολα δηλαδη????αμα δεν ψαχτω και δεν ρωτησω πως θα μαθω φιλε μου???απο οτι ειδα φιλε μου και εσυ πριν απο καποιους μηνες ρωτουσες τα ιδια πραγματα....τωρα πρεπει να εμαθες κατι......
και εγω το ιδιο προσπαθω να κανω  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## erasor

> για αυτο ρωταω ρε φιλε για να μαθω......να που ο μητσος κατι μας εξηγησε...εσυ τα ξερεις ολα δηλαδη????αμα δεν ψαχτω και δεν ρωτησω πως θα μαθω φιλε μου???απο οτι ειδα φιλε μου και εσυ πριν απο καποιους μηνες ρωτουσες τα ιδια πραγματα....τωρα πρεπει να εμαθες κατι......
> και εγω το ιδιο προσπαθω να κανω



Σε ποιόν αναφέρεσαι με τα παραπάνω;

----------


## markisi13

οχι σε εσενα φιλε μου..

----------


## athalex

Για πες μου δηλαδή τι έμαθες απ αυτά που μας είπε ο φίλος παραπάνω;
Ότι απλά αυξάνεις τα ms στα μπεκ και δώσαμε άλογα; Έτσι πιστεύεις; το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις είναι να καταναλώνεις πολύ βενζίνα . και γιατί να χαμηλώσεις την θερμοκρασία στον θάλαμο; Πόσο είναι δηλαδή και θα την χαμηλώσεις; Πόσο θα την πας; Όσο για το προπορια . πόσες μοίρες θα δώσεις; Αυτή δεν παίζει ρόλο στην θερμοκρασία του κινητήρα; Και για την πολυστροφία που μας προτείνει ο φίλος κάνει ένα λαθάκι εδώ. Υπάρχει μια μέτρηση που ονομάζετε μέση ταχύτητα Έμβολου. Από αυτό κανονίζει ένας κατασκευαστής αν θα έχει κόφτη στις 6500 ή στις 8000.
Άρα αν δεν είναι σχεδιασμένο να μπορεί να φτάσει εκεί τότε δεν φταίει ο οδηγός αλλά εσύ που το έκανες να μπορεί να ανέβει εκεί.
Το τελευταίο είναι ότι είσαι παράνομος που δεν θα έχεις κάρτα καυσαερίων .γιατί απλά μολύνεις το περιβάλλον με την παραπανίσια βενζίνη .άρα σκέφτεσαι μόνο την πάρτη σου και πως θα κανείς κάποια αρπαχτη και θα βγάλεις εύκολα λεφτά. Αυτό που λέμε στην δουλειά μου αλεξιπτωτιστής. Αλλά ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και αυτοί και χαλάνε μοτερακια  και λαμαρίνες και έχουμε δουλειά και εμείς. 
Πάντα φιλικά.

----------


## markisi13

τι δουλεια κανεις εσυ φιλε μου?εσυ εδω μεσα γιατι γραφεις δηλ?οταν γραφεις δεν ζητας πληροφοριες για κατι που πιθανον δεν ξερεις????εγω εδα οτι το εχεις κανει...αρα δεν θα επρεπε να μιλας ετσι για κατι που γραφετε στο φορουμ.ο μητσος ειπε την αποψη του οπως και αλλοι εδω μεσα.οποιοι διαβαζουν το τοπικ μεσα απο αυτα μαθαινουν κατι σχετικα με αυτο το θεμα.αν δεν ψαχτεις.....δε μαθαινεις.καλα οσο για τον κοφτη στις 8000 φιλε μου ειναι δοκιμασμενο στα συγκεκριμενα αμαξια ασχετο οτι δεν χρειαζετε να το πηγαινεις τοσο ψηλα.ποια λεφτα ρε φιλε μου λες να βγαλω και την αρπαχτη???με γνωριζεις???ξερεις τι θελω να κανω???θα σε παρακαλουσα να εισια πιο προσεκτικος στους χαρακτηρισμους σου φλε
φιλικα

----------


## MHTSOS

Athalex μου φαίνεται γράφεις οτι να 'ναι. Εγώ δεν είπα τίποτα για παραπάνω άλογα. Μάλιστα είπα για μείωση. Πόσες στροφές αντέχει ο κινητήρας μου το ξέρω πάρα πολύ καλά ενώ εσύ από οτι φαίνεται όχι. Αν εγώ θέλω να είμαι παράνομος είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα και όταν με πιάσουν εγώ θα πληρώσω, όχι εσύ. Οικολόγος δεν είμαι μάλιστα κάθε καλοκαίρι σκοτώνω φώκιες monahus-monahus, ενώ τον χειμώνα εξολοθρεύω σταυραετούς και κατσίκια κρι-κρι. Όσο για την αρπαχτή και τα λεφτά δεν το κατάλαβα. Δεν μας το εξηγείς μπας και βγάλουμε όλοι μας κανά φράγκο? Τώρα αν εγώ σπάσω το μοτέρ μου, δικό μου είναι ότι θέλω το κάνω. Αν μου την βιδώσει του βάζω φωτιά και το καίω. Τώρα σας αφήνω πάω να κάνω αλεξίπτωτο   :Very Happy:  
Υ.Γ. "Πάντα φιλικά" δεν γράφω γιατί είναι κοροϊδία   :Confused:

----------


## markisi13

:OK:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:

----------

